# Pressure Switch 40/60 w/ Low Pressure cut-off losing pressure/prime



## joeTunaTataki (Jun 4, 2019)

Old pressure switch was rusty and sticking, so I installed a new 40/60 pressure switch w/ low-pressure cut-off on a Sta-Rite pump, worked great for a couple of weeks. Wanted low-pressure cut-off in case the pump ran dry, wanted to be safe. Now at random intervals (almost every day), when the sprinklers turn on , the pressure drops so quickly that the pump reads pressure below the cutoff (10 psi below cut-in) and never turns on. At least that appears to be what's happening, but I've never been there when it happened. So, I've been having to manually start the pump almost every day and get it up to pressure before manually starting the sprinklers. It doesn't appear, that I have a leak anywhere, but even with a slow leak, the pump should turn on and compensate. Really would like to this figured out but I am unable to so far. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Do you have a check valve installed? Is it working correctly?


----------

